# mcluskyisms photo's.....



## mcluskyisms

Few photo's of species I keep or have kept


----------



## mcluskyisms



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcluskyisms



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## radiata

nice collection you have....


----------



## mcluskyisms

radiata said:


> nice collection you have....


Cheers mate


----------



## Terry D

Yes, indeed! A diversipes is stunning! :worship:

Terry


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Avicularia diversipes freshly moulted*

I haven't taken any pics for a while so here's a few of my freshly moulted juvenile Avicularia diversipes Hadron.































Who says P.metallica are the prettiest tarantulas?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Motorkar

P. metallica are still prittiest bird spiders. 

Beatiful spider though.


----------



## BlackCat

Beautiful! I need to add one of them to my collection!


----------



## mcluskyisms

BlackCat said:


> Beautiful! I need to add one of them to my collection!


Cheers, he's fast becoming one of my favourite tarantulas


----------



## experimenter

Male. Adult.



Male + Female

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anastasia

experimenter said:


> Male. Adult.
> 
> Male + Female


Good luck with them!
Glad to see you here 
Anastasia


----------



## Offkillter

P.metallica is over rated those are awesome pic's.Let the hate mail begin.


----------



## mcluskyisms

Offkillter said:


> P.metallica is over rated those are awesome pic's.Let the hate mail begin.


Cheers mate, atleast there are a few of us who feel the same!!!


----------



## Terry D

Mcluskyisms,

Now that's ONE BEAUTIFUL t! Reminds me of the kid in Close Encounters some years ago- "ICE CREAM!! TOYS!!

Thanks for sharing, 

Terry


----------



## 8by8

Man, I really need to get more Avics., that's a sweet looking T you have.


----------



## mcluskyisms

Cheers peeps


----------



## mcluskyisms

*1.1.0 Aphonopelma aberrans*


----------



## mcluskyisms

*1.1.0 Paraphysa parvula*


----------



## mcluskyisms




----------



## mcluskyisms

*Tiny having some lunch....*

Here's Tiny my L.parahybana making quick work of a cricket.....


----------



## Teal

*Love the Paraphysa parvula! Very cool lookin' T*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Some tarantulas*

Got bored so I decided to take some photos......


----------



## shandman

Nice collection! Love the T.blondi, one of my dream Ts!


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Avicularia sp. Guyana*

Just got my order from TSS this morning, they both look fairly healthy although the female has slight injury's to the femur on leg II & patella on leg I....

























Here's a couple of the male, he wouldn't stay still for long and made a B-line for the females enclosure.....


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Boredom™*


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Boredom™*


----------



## NevularScorpion

nice collection you have there


----------



## mcluskyisms

NevularScorpion said:


> nice collection you have there


Thankyou


----------



## Rice is nice

I'm Chris' GF so I'm updating his picture thread due to his suspension.....

Had this wee fella out for a walk about tonight.....


----------



## mcluskyisms

Thankyou my darling.....


----------



## mcluskyisms




----------



## Motorkar

You have great looking spiders, very nice collection. And those close ups are amazing!:clap:


----------



## NevularScorpion

is your x immanis female ?


----------



## mcluskyisms

Motorkar said:


> You have great looking spiders, very nice collection. And those close ups are amazing!:clap:


Thankyou 



NevularScorpion said:


> is your x immanis female ?


I'm not 100% sure yet as it ate its moult last time, although ventrally I presume its female


----------



## mcluskyisms

Few photos of dinner time


----------



## mcluskyisms




----------



## mcluskyisms




----------



## mcluskyisms

*Xenesthis Immanis post moult*


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Brachypelma smithi moulting*


----------



## opticle

great looking immanis how many T's do you have all together now? 

love you pics aswell sucks i'll never get to own any of these! haha


----------



## mcluskyisms

opticle said:


> great looking immanis how many T's do you have all together now?
> 
> love you pics aswell sucks i'll never get to own any of these! haha


Cheers mate, I think there's 43 right now, although I have a couple of MM's out on breeding loans.

So you can't get imports over there in Australia???

Sucks man....


----------



## opticle

yeah mate just as lucky we've got some aussie t's or i wouldn't have any


----------



## mcluskyisms

opticle said:


> yeah mate just as lucky we've got some aussie t's or i wouldn't have any


Yeah, the old _Selenocosmia's_ 

My mates living out there right now, asked me if I want any bringing back lol......


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Avicularia versicolor transfer*


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Aphonopelma iodius*


----------



## mcluskyisms




----------



## Versi*JP*Color

I want that Iodius:drool:
Where did you get that?
I can't find any in the states or my "backyard".

Great pics too


----------



## mcluskyisms

SpyderBoy606 said:


> I want that Iodius:drool:
> Where did you get that?
> I can't find any in the states or my "backyard".
> 
> Great pics too


I got it as a deal sweetener when I got my female B.boehmei, they're supposed to be very slow growers although this one has moulted three times in as many months.

Great little T though


----------



## Terry D

Hey man, Nice shots of the little pulchra! Looks about the same size as my wee 3. Last pic is the best- holding the junk trunk high! 
Terry


----------



## mcluskyisms

Terry D said:


> Hey man, Nice shots of the little pulchra! Looks about the same size as my wee 3. Last pic is the best- holding the junk trunk high!
> Terry


LOL I know!!!

All five of my _G.pulchra's_ do this, I think they've all been watching my _X.immanis_ doin its thing.....


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Couple more*


----------



## mcluskyisms

*More Xenesthis immanis.....*


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Ephebopus murinus*


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Avicularia laeta*


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Some goldern tarantulas.....*


----------



## Arachnoholic420

Great shots bro!!! Awesome collect!!!! 
That Harpactira is looking sweet.... now u got me curios about these species...
First time for me to see this sp.... it has the same colour and looks similar to an A. pissii, Hobo has one of those....
Thanks for sharing... 

Peace!!!!


----------



## mcluskyisms

Arachnoholic420 said:


> Great shots bro!!! Awesome collect!!!!
> That Harpactira is looking sweet.... now u got me curios about these species...
> First time for me to see this sp.... it has the same colour and looks similar to an A. pissii, Hobo has one of those....
> Thanks for sharing...
> 
> Peace!!!!


Cheers mate, the _Harpactira sp RBN_ are a gorgeous species only grow up to about 2.5-3" LS apparently although they're fairly hard to get hold of as far as I'm aware they have only been bred twice successfully over here in the UK.


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Some more......*

Hey internets, first up I took some pics of my female _Avicularia sp Guyana_, she was paired up with the male about a month or so ago so.....



















And here's my freshly moulted _Avicularia diversipes_ Gotta feeling this ones female ventrally....



















Last but not least, my recently moulted female _Brachypelma smithi....._


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Itchy & Scratchy*


----------



## BCscorp

Lotsa cool spiders you have...nice pics too!


----------



## mcluskyisms

*More pics ahoy!!!*


----------



## mcluskyisms

Just been rehousing my _Psalmopoeus irminia_ and my wee _Avicularia azuraklaasi_ so I thought I'd get some pics up































Now a few of the _A.azuraklaasi_ who inherited the _P.irminia_ old house


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Harpactira sp. RBN*

Been doing some more rehousing.... :}


----------



## crawltech

Man, i love your A. iodius.....one the nicest lookin T`s i have ever seen!

i am officialy on the hunt for one, or ten...lol


----------



## mcluskyisms

crawltech said:


> Man, i love your A. iodius.....one the nicest lookin T`s i have ever seen!
> 
> i am officialy on the hunt for one, or ten...lol


Good luck finding one, they're an awesome wee T


----------



## crawltech

Ya, as a i suspected...lol...figured there wer none around


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Avicularia purpurea*


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Avicularia diversipes*


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Grammostola pulchra*


----------



## crawltech

Awsome pulchra shots!......wish i had one on of these black beauties!


----------



## jbm150

You have such great pics!  Love the purpurea, gorgeous T!  How big is she?


----------



## mcluskyisms

crawltech said:


> Awsome pulchra shots!......wish i had one on of these black beauties!


Theyre awesome wee T's! This one tried running off for an adventure shortly after that picture haha 



jbm150 said:


> You have such great pics!  Love the purpurea, gorgeous T!  How big is she?


Thanks man, she's around the 4" mark now, not only are they beautiful they're a very well natured _Avicularia_


----------



## mcluskyisms

Couple of shots of my _Brachypelma_ girls...


----------



## mcluskyisms

*MM Ephebopus uatuman*


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Psalmopoeus cambridgei*

Just received these two wee chaps this morning off a pal of mine, so here's some pics...


----------



## mcluskyisms

*MM Paraphysa parvula*

Out for a stroll.....


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Avicularia versicolor*


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Paraphysa parvula*

Here's some shots of my female.


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Theraphosa stirmi*

Having a spot of lunch...


----------



## mcluskyisms

*MM Euathlus sp. Montane*


----------



## Marko

Great t`s


----------



## mcluskyisms

Marko said:


> Great t`s


Cheers man.


----------



## PSYS

Great pics!!


----------



## mcluskyisms

PSYS said:


> Great pics!!


Thanks man. 

Don't forget to rate the thread y'all


----------



## mcluskyisms

*AF Avicularia Sp. Guyana*



















:drool:​


----------



## Rue

Gorgeous photos!  It's so nice to see all that detail.


----------



## mcluskyisms

Rue said:


> Gorgeous photos!  It's so nice to see all that detail.


Thankyou 

Hopefully will be adding some more in a couple of days.


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Feeding photo's*


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Some Avicularia...*

Rehoused these two yesterday so I got a couple of ok pics.


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Avicularia purpurea*

Sat out for a while last night :drool:













Don't forget to rate the thread!!!


----------



## Rue

Gorgeous colours!


----------



## mcluskyisms

Rue said:


> Gorgeous colours!


She most certainly has, hasn't she? :drool:


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Avicularia purpurea MM (on loan)*

Here is her suitor...


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Avicularia azuraklaasi - Winning*

This ones been watching the *Charlie Sheen* - Winning video far too much...


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Avicularia purpurea - Pairing Attempt*


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Couple of shots...*


----------



## Rue

I love T toes...so cute.

Nice to see the _G. pulchra_...waiting eagerly on getting mine!  However, I've just delayed shipment another week, just to be on the safe side (it's getting colder again...stupid everlasting winter)...


----------



## mcluskyisms

Rue said:


> I love T toes...so cute.
> 
> Nice to see the _G. pulchra_...waiting eagerly on getting mine!  However, I've just delayed shipment another week, just to be on the safe side (it's getting colder again...stupid everlasting winter)...


Cheers. 

Quick snap from today.


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Holothele rondoni*

Just got some of these this morning, they're tiny but still rock ;P


----------



## crawltech

Good luck wit the purple pairing!.....im sure that, in a few months you`ll be taking care a load of purple slings!


----------



## mcluskyisms

crawltech said:


> Good luck wit the purple pairing!.....im sure that, in a few months you`ll be taking care a load of purple slings!


Cheers man, I certainly hope so!!!


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Paraphysa parvula - Female*

This girl was paired up with the male last month and is looking a fair bit fatter...







Will be gutted if she moults...


----------



## Rue

Wow!  I'm guessing egg sac!


----------



## mcluskyisms

Rue said:


> Wow!  I'm guessing egg sac!


I really hope she does!


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Avicularia purpurea - Post Second Pairing*

Didn't manage any decent insertion pictures as they stayed in her web nest this time although it seemed to go spiffingly, so these are post pairing shots...



















As you can most likely see, she wasn't as forthcoming for a photo shoot...


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Grammostola pulchra*


----------



## Motorkar

Nice butt!


----------



## mcluskyisms

Motorkar said:


> Nice butt!


I shall inform him you approve Haha.

Fingers crossed Photobucket sort that broken server my other pictures reside on soon!!!


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Euathlus sp. Montane MM*

Keep getting as many photos as I can of this guy as he wont be around too much longer.


----------



## crawltech

Hes a great lookin lil MM, thats for sure!


----------



## mcluskyisms

crawltech said:


> Hes a great lookin lil MM, thats for sure!


Cheers man, he certainly is a nice little guy. Shame I could never source a female.


----------



## Rue

The _G. pulchra _is adorable.  Mine already has 'the butt'...lol...but it will look even nicer eventually when it's covered with shiny black hairs...


----------



## crawltech

mcluskyisms said:


> Cheers man, he certainly is a nice little guy. Shame I could never source a female.


I have that problem with a number of Euathlus MM`s in my collection, aswell as a couple paraphysa aswell...cant find females for males, and cant find males for some females...bummer!


----------



## mcluskyisms

Rue said:


> The _G. pulchra _is adorable.  Mine already has 'the butt'...lol...but it will look even nicer eventually when it's covered with shiny black hairs...


Thanks mate 



crawltech said:


> I have that problem with a number of Euathlus MM`s in my collection, aswell as a couple paraphysa aswell...cant find females for males, and cant find males for some females...bummer!


Yeah man, its a nightmare!

---------- Post added at 04:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:30 PM ----------


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Brachypelma smithi - Moult*


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Brachypelma smithi - Male*


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Avicularia azuraklaasi*


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Brachypelma smithi - Male*


----------



## TM-Dubz

Amazing images and lovely spiders. Thanks.


----------



## crawltech

Noice pics, Mclusky.....keep em comin!


----------



## mcluskyisms

TangoMikeWiskey said:


> Amazing images and lovely spiders. Thanks.





crawltech said:


> Noice pics, Mclusky.....keep em comin!


Cheers dudes


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Theraphosa stirmi - Moult*

This girl moulted this morning.











































These pictures made me itchy. :?


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Heterothele villosella - Spiderlings*

These guys are tiny and I don't have a macro...



















Although I don't get bored looking at this one though...


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Psalmopoeus cambridgei*


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Avicularia versicolor*


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Aphonopelma iodius - Mature Male*

This guy matured today at a whopping 3.5" gotta love these dwarf Aphonopelma Haha


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Theraphosa stirmi*





































---------- Post added at 07:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:22 AM ----------

One more... ;P


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Euathlus sp. Yellow - 1.1*

Got these this morning from TSS and they're awesome wee tarantulas!!! :}


----------



## Motorkar

Awsome pics as always man !:worship:


----------



## mcluskyisms

Motorkar said:


> Awsome pics as always man !:worship:


Cheers man 

Well the female _Euathlus sp. Yellow_ decided to come out for a dander so I got a quick shot. She is a WC specimen and looks to have a fairly big abdomen...


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Euathlus truculentus - Mature Male*

Here's the male from my new breeding group, one the females settle better I'll see if I can get some decent pictures of all three.


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Avicularia versicolor*


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Paraphysa parvula - Eggsac*



















This is the female this morning after I took the sac having a cricket.


----------



## jbm150

Wow, those two Euathlus are some pretty spiders!


----------



## mcluskyisms

jbm150 said:


> Wow, those two Euathlus are some pretty spiders!


They most certainly are!


----------



## mcluskyisms

*The Good, the Bad and the Ugly...*

Had to separate the good eggs from the bad ones...

The Good -



















The Bad -







The Ugly -


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Euathlus truculentus - Adult Females*

Got these two last week 

Biggest female



















Smaller female


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Psalmopoeus irminia - Mature Male*

Got this guy on loan...


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Psalmopoeus irminia - Pairing*

Paired these two up tonight, easiest pairing Ive tried to date. Male looked like he didn't have a clue at first although the female wasn't taking no for an answer.































---------- Post added at 03:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:07 PM ----------

Tried pairing these too again tonight, she went for the male again although this time he may have managed a quick insertion. Will try him with the smaller female next week.


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Paraphysa parvula - 1st Instars*


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Awesome shots of the 1st instars!


----------



## mcluskyisms

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Awesome shots of the 1st instars!


Cheers Jason


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Psalmopoeus irminia - Pairing (2nd)*

Paired em' up again last night, went well again and he got a couple of inserts.


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Paraphysa parvula - 1st Instar*

Thought this guy looked cool


----------



## Motorkar

Awsome pics as always man ! Love the P. irminia pornography and eggs with legs !


----------



## mcluskyisms

Motorkar said:


> Awsome pics as always man ! Love the P. irminia pornography and eggs with legs !


Cheers man


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Good luck with the purpurea, Chris.


----------



## mcluskyisms

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Good luck with the purpurea, Chris.


Cheers man


----------



## crawltech

Nice work man!....we seen to have a similar taste in T's


----------



## mcluskyisms

crawltech said:


> Nice work man!....we seen to have a similar taste in T's


Yeah, I noticed that.

We have good taste


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Paraphysa parvula - 1st Instars Getting Darker*

Just got some more snaps of these before they moult into wee slings, if you look carefully you can see their little mirror patches developing.


----------



## BrynWilliams

fantasic shots!

what camera/lens are you using?


----------



## mcluskyisms

BrynWilliams said:


> fantasic shots!
> 
> what camera/lens are you using?


Cheers Bryn, the camera is a Canon 300D EOS just using the 18-55mm lens.


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Brachypelma smithi - Female*


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Grammostola rosea RCF - Mature Male*

























---------- Post added at 09:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:46 AM ----------

More mature males. Haha


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Euathlus sp. Yellow - Mature Male*


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Grammostola rosea RCF - Adult Female*


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Avicularia purpurea - Failed Pairing*

Another failed pairing of these, since the female moulted out from the original pairing she seems to only see the male as a food item and chases him around the enclosure. This is about the third failed attempt in as many weeks although I'm certainly not ready to give up yet.


----------



## BCscorp

Awesome pics and great spiders!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

mcluskyisms said:


> Another failed pairing of these, since the female moulted out from the original pairing she seems to only see the male as a food item and chases him around the enclosure. This is about the third failed attempt in as many weeks although I'm certainly not ready to give up yet.


Well, good luck, maybe he got an insertion you didn't see and that's why she's being so aggressive.  My MM just got munched by my larger female a few days ago.  I'm fairly sure he got insertions on both of my females though. Got my fingers crossed for the both of us.


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Paraphysa parvula - 1st Instars Darkened*



Protectyaaaneck said:


> Well, good luck, maybe he got an insertion you didn't see and that's why she's being so aggressive.  My MM just got munched by my larger female a few days ago.  I'm fairly sure he got insertions on both of my females though. Got my fingers crossed for the both of us.


Cheers Jason, hope yours come good too man. 

Here's the _P.parvula_ today, they'll be slings soon I think.


----------



## crawltech

Glad to see the remaining P. parvulas doing great!....and awsome pics of the RCF rosea....cant wait till mine molts!


----------



## mcluskyisms

crawltech said:


> Glad to see the remaining P. parvulas doing great!....and awsome pics of the RCF rosea....cant wait till mine molts!


Cheers man, hopefully they will moult into slings any day soon!


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Paraphysa parvula - Spiderling*

A few have moulted...


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Avicularia versicolor*


----------



## BCscorp

^Beautiful!


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Paraphysa parvula - Spiderling*



BCscorp said:


> ^Beautiful!


Cheers man.


----------



## crawltech

Congrats dude!...they look amazing!


----------



## Motorkar

Really nice looking versi. And that cute little guy, it so sweet.


----------



## mcluskyisms

crawltech said:


> Congrats dude!...they look amazing!


Cheers man 



Motorkar said:


> Really nice looking versi. And that cute little guy, it so sweet.


Thankyou 

Here's some pictures of some small dwarf types...


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Harpactira sp. Robertson - Mature Male*


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Euathlus truculentus - Adult Female*

Managed to pair this girl last month although it lasted for less than a few seconds and then she tried munching the male.


----------



## Arachnoholic420

Epic shot's!!! great collect as well:}... cheers bro!


Peace!


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Avicularia purpurea - Adult Female*


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

That Harpactira sp. Robertson is awesome looking!


----------



## fartkowski

I was thinking the same thing.
Nice shots.
Do you have a female lined up for him?


----------



## mcluskyisms

Arachnoholic420 said:


> Epic shot's!!! great collect as well:}... cheers bro!
> 
> 
> Peace!


Cheers man. 



Protectyaaaneck said:


> That Harpactira sp. Robertson is awesome looking!





fartkowski said:


> I was thinking the same thing.
> Nice shots.
> Do you have a female lined up for him?


Yeah, I have another two, ones a female for sure although I will be waiting on him to make a spermweb first.

They are an awesome looking wee tarantula, this guy has darkened up quite a bit since he matured, I will try and get a shot of one of the females soon they are lot golder in colouration


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Paraphysa parvula - Adult Female*


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Paraphysa parvula - Mature Male*

Here is her next suitor...


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Grammostola rosea RCF - Pairing*

Just paired these two love birds up, they sat there doing absolutely nothing for about half an hour then...





































:}


----------



## crawltech

Wicked shots of the 2 reds goin at it!...they are stunning, to say the least, soon to have some lil red beasts!.


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Brachypelma smithi - Male*



crawltech said:


> Wicked shots of the 2 reds goin at it!...they are stunning, to say the least, soon to have some lil red beasts!.


Cheers man. 

Got some snaps of this boy having a cricket.


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Theraphosa stirmi - Sub-Adult Female*

Got some pics of this girl tonight.


----------



## advan

Nice pics and collection! Good luck on the projects.


----------



## mcluskyisms

advan said:


> Nice pics and collection! Good luck on the projects.


Cheers man.


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Paraphysa parvula - Adult Female*


----------



## crawltech

Nice parvula!....hopeing to get a sac from my girl aswell......did you do any condition changes to induce sac laying??


----------



## mcluskyisms

crawltech said:


> Nice parvula!....hopeing to get a sac from my girl aswell......did you do any condition changes to induce sac laying??


Hey Levi, I found the main trick with them was to keep them very dry. Once you notice she is gravid and she starts moving the substrate about, don't even fill the water dish. 

This PDF may be of some use for you.

http://www.mediafire.com/?bb5exhb3q9alziu


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Ephebopus uatuman - Mature Male*


----------



## advan

^Sweet picture! ^


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Paraphysa parvula - Spiderlings*



advan said:


> ^Sweet picture! ^


Cheers man. 

These two moulted over the weekend.


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Psalmopoeus irminia - Female with Eggsac*

Well this girl dropped a sac on Sunday, I noticed last night she had left it and didn't seem interested so I decided seen as though she was so skinny that she needed a cricket. I wasn't planning on feeding her whilst she had the sac although she took the cricket straight away and this morning she is back caring for the sac again.


----------



## advan

Congrats man! I discovered mine with a sack over the weekend but no way to get a picture. Hope it all works out for ya! She has some nice legs. :drool:


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Euathlus sp. Yellow*



advan said:


> Congrats man! I discovered mine with a sack over the weekend but no way to get a picture. Hope it all works out for ya! She has some nice legs. :drool:


Cheers man, good luck with yours too!!! 

Just tried pairing these two up although the female wasn't interested at all, mind you that may not be a bad thing since she is WC and came to me the size she is from the supplier. I candled her the other day and she does look to be holding eggs, now its just a case of triggering her to drop a sac...


----------



## khil

amazing theraphosa pics! how big is your theraphosa


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Harpactira sp. Robertson*



khil said:


> amazing theraphosa pics! how big is your theraphosa


Cheers pal, shes only about 8.5" LS right now so a bit of growing to do yet. 

Tried pairing these two today, after an hour of chasing each other I decided to try again another day.


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Avicularia laeta - Mature Male*


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Nice!! You got a female for him?


----------



## mcluskyisms

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Nice!! You got a female for him?


Unfortunately not man, there was one for sale a while back although I couldn't get it at the time.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

mcluskyisms said:


> Unfortunately not man, there was one for sale a while back although I couldn't get it at the time.


Bummer.  Try and find him some lovin.


----------



## mcluskyisms

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Bummer.  Try and find him some lovin.


Yeah man, I have too!!!


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Harpactira sp. Robertson - Adult Female & Mature Male*


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Holothele rondoni*


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Paraphysa parvula - Adult Female*


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Grammostola rosea RCF - Adult Female*


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Heterothele villosella*


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Grammostola rosea RCF - Mature Male*


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Aphonopelma iodius - Mature Male*


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Grammostola rosea RCF - 2nd Pairing*


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Psalmopoeus irminia - Adult Female*

This girl decided to eat her eggsac on day 22... uke:


----------



## crawltech

Thats a bummer!...congrats onher being a very stunning T tho!......what do you think caused her to eat the sac?


----------



## mcluskyisms

crawltech said:


> Thats a bummer!...congrats onher being a very stunning T tho!......what do you think caused her to eat the sac?


Haven't a clue mate!!!

:unhappy:


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Psalmopoeus cambridgei - Juvenile*


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Brachypelma albopilosum - Adult Female*


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Brachypelma smithi - Moult*


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Harpactira sp. Robertson - Mature Male*


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Theraphosa stirmi - Sub-Adult Female*


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Euathlus sp. Yellow - Adult Female*


----------



## advan

Sweet fang shots on future momma G. rosea! Good luck!


----------



## crawltech

Awsome set of new pictures!.....love the stirmi shots!....beautiful spider!


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Avicularia braunshauseni*



crawltech said:


> Awsome set of new pictures!.....love the stirmi shots!....beautiful spider!


Cheers mate.


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Euathlus sp. Yellow - Pairing*


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Paraphysa parvula - Pairing*


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Harpactira sp. Robertson - Adult Female*


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Grammostola rosea RCF - 2nd Female - Pairing*


----------



## advan

Good luck with the RCFs!


----------



## mcluskyisms

advan said:


> Good luck with the RCFs!


Thanks Chad 

That's the second female Ive paired this guy up with, he's already fathered two sacs with his previous owner so hes becoming a bit of a legend.


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Paraphysa parvula - Spiderling*


----------



## Chelsiukas

Wow, your third capture of the Paraphysa parvula sling is wicked! Thanks for sharing. :]


----------



## crawltech

Lovin thise sling shots man!..wicked!


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Ceratogyrus marshalli - Spiderlings*


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Grammostola rosea RCF - Adult Female*


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Grammostola rosea RCF - Moult*


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Cyriocosmus perezmilesi - Spiderlings*


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Ceratogyrus marshalli - Spiderlings*


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Cyriocosmus ritae - Spiderlings*


----------



## advan

You're really making me want to get my first _G. rosea_ with those RCFs. Nice sling shots!


----------



## mcluskyisms

advan said:


> You're really making me want to get my first _G. rosea_ with those RCFs. Nice sling shots!


Cheers man, I didn't get any _G.rosea_ for ages as they didn't really appeal to me although I got two AF's on a trade and picked up a MM fairly cheap, glad I did now though as they are awesome tarantulas.  

This girl wasn't too happy that I changed her water...


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Avicularia versicolor - Mature Male*


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Avicularia versicolor - Pairing*


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Paraphysa parvula - Adult Female*

This girl was paired with the male about five weeks ago.


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Avicularia purpurea - Mature Male*


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Avicularia versicolor - 2nd Pairing*


----------



## advan

Good luck with the _A. versicolor_ pairings! Do you have a girl for the _A. purpurea_?


----------



## mcluskyisms

advan said:


> Good luck with the _A. versicolor_ pairings! Do you have a girl for the _A. purpurea_?


Cheers mate 

I do have a female for him although when I checked her last week she had just laid a sac so this guy will have to wait till after that pans out and shes moulted!

I paired her at the start of the year and she moulted out, so I tried again a month after and they wouldn't pair at all. So with permission from the males owner I cohabited them and I found her eating him the next morning.  

To be honest I had given up all hope and presumed she had sealed herself away to moult so I was fairly happy to find her wrapping the sac last week!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Cyriocosmus ritae - Spiderling*


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Some Feeding Shots*

Just fed a few today so grabbed some pics.

SA Male _Brachypelma smithi_













AF #1 _Grammostola rosea_ RCF







AF #2 _Grammostola rosea_ RCF













AF _Euathlus truculentus_







AF _Brachypelma smithi_


----------



## BCscorp

great pics!


----------



## Tjoggeh

Lovely pics mate!
I saw alot of new species that I want in my collection


----------



## Hobo

Stellar shots of the versis!


----------



## mcluskyisms

BCscorp said:


> great pics!





Tjoggeh said:


> Lovely pics mate!
> I saw alot of new species that I want in my collection


Cheers 



Hobo said:


> Stellar shots of the versis!


Thanks! She just dropped a sac on New Years Eve


----------



## matt82

Happy days on the versi eggsac Chris, that'll be a nice sight to watch the little blue minions buzzing about in a bit.


----------



## Tjoggeh

Just one question mate, this ''Harpactira spp.'', what prices are they on?
Even though I live in sweden it would be nice to know how much a few of them costs in europe


----------



## mcluskyisms

matt82 said:


> Happy days on the versi eggsac Chris, that'll be a nice sight to watch the little blue minions buzzing about in a bit.


Aye Matt, hopefully it all goes well!!! 



Tjoggeh said:


> Just one question mate, this ''Harpactira spp.'', what prices are they on?
> Even though I live in sweden it would be nice to know how much a few of them costs in europe


I haven't a clue on prices as I got a few for free in a competition, they were first CB in the UK by Craig McInne & I believe he was selling the spiderlings for £1 each. Although I haven't seen them around for a couple of years now.


----------



## Tjoggeh

Ah, wel that sure is a spider I want sometime in the future


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Pamphobeteus sp. "platyomma" - Young Male*


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Holothele rondoni - Juveniles*


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Xenesthis immanis - Spiderling*


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Avicularia versicolor - Eggsac*

Dropped on New Years Eve.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## matt82

Nice versi-filled golf ball there, good stuff man.  Those X. immanis sling/s looking good, pretty funked up looking T's


----------



## Terry D

Hey Mc, It's been awhile so I figured I'd mosey over and have a look. The collect has certainly grown. You've got a lot of beautiful, healthy and well-cared-for spiders- very well-rounded collection indeed!! Good luck with that versi sac. Cheers,
(-:

Terry


----------



## mcluskyisms

matt82 said:


> Nice versi-filled golf ball there, good stuff man.  Those X. immanis sling/s looking good, pretty funked up looking T's


They're awesome tarantulas Matt although they don't stay small for long, definitely an interesting specie to keep though. 



Terry D said:


> Hey Mc, It's been awhile so I figured I'd mosey over and have a look. The collect has certainly grown. You've got a lot of beautiful, healthy and well-cared-for spiders- very well-rounded collection indeed!! Good luck with that versi sac. Cheers,
> (-:
> 
> Terry


Cheers Terry!!! 

---------- Post added 01-12-2012 at 05:23 AM ----------

Just rehoused this chap so took some shots of him.


----------



## Bosing

congrats on the sac!!!  I want one of those H. rondoni slings...


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Paraphysa parvula - Spiderlings*



Bosing said:


> congrats on the sac!!!  I want one of those H. rondoni slings...


Cheers!


----------



## Formerphobe

> Paraphysa parvula - Spiderlings


Those are cute!


----------



## mcluskyisms

Formerphobe said:


> Those are cute!


Thanks!!! 

I'm really hoping the female will drop another sac come spring time.


----------



## matt82

Nice progress shots on the P. parvula slings, I remember seeing the adults on arachnophiles last year, really unique metallic-looking carapace, like little blobs of T-1000 

What is the DLS on the slings now Chris, still pretty miniature I reckon?  If there are 1 or 2 up for grabs still, I'll PM you back later on today dude. Cheers


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Cyriocosmus perezmilesi - Spiderlings*



matt82 said:


> Nice progress shots on the P. parvula slings, I remember seeing the adults on arachnophiles last year, really unique metallic-looking carapace, like little blobs of T-1000
> 
> What is the DLS on the slings now Chris, still pretty miniature I reckon?  If there are 1 or 2 up for grabs still, I'll PM you back later on today dude. Cheers


Hey Matt, they're all just under an inch or so now. I only have 5 here from the breeding although the female has moulted and been mated again in September, hopefully when Spring arrives she may drop another sac!!!


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Heterothele villosella - 1.1*


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Avicularia versicolor - N1 & N2*


----------



## advan

Congrats on the versi sack Chris!


----------



## mcluskyisms

advan said:


> Congrats on the versi sack Chris!


Thanks Chad!!!


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger

Nice job. Huge eggsac!


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Grammostola rosea RCF - Pairing*



TiogaWhiteTiger said:


> Nice job. Huge eggsac!


Cheers Robert. 



Was meant to pair this girl before Xmas although Ive been holding off pairing them as she tried eating the male last time...

Well, she tried again this time, even though she has made a tiny puncture under the males abdomen he still managed to pair with her, hopefully he can be repaired!!!


----------



## matt82

A fine set of G. rosea pics doing the no-pants-dance :clap:  All the best with the pairing pal, RCFs are pretty class Ts!


----------



## InvertFix

You're photo's are simply fantastic. Very lovely collection sir.

May I ask what kind of camera you are using?


----------



## mcluskyisms

matt82 said:


> A fine set of G. rosea pics doing the no-pants-dance :clap:  All the best with the pairing pal, RCFs are pretty class Ts!


Cheers pal, I'm really hoping it works out. 



InvertFix said:


> You're photo's are simply fantastic. Very lovely collection sir.
> 
> May I ask what kind of camera you are using?


Thank you 

The camera is and old Canon 300 EOSd with a regular 18-55mm lens on it.


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Heterothele villosella - Communal Enclosure*

Well Ive always been interested in communal tarantulas, so today Ive been putting together a communal enclosure for the Heterothele villosella I intend to pair in a few weeks time. Ive made sure there's loads of hiding places, bark to web from and plenty of substrate to dig into. Once the female has been paired up with the male she will moving into this new enclosure, hopefully she will set up a family too!!!


----------



## InvertFix

mcluskyisms said:


> Thank you
> 
> The camera is and old Canon 300 EOSd with a regular 18-55mm lens on it.


Thanks for replying! I use a canon rebel eos and some make of Fujilm. 
I'll have to look into your make!


----------



## mcluskyisms

InvertFix said:


> Thanks for replying! I use a canon rebel eos and some make of Fujilm.
> I'll have to look into your make!


No worries 

I recommend getting a decent photo editing program too, Ive been using Photoshop 7 for a while now and its really good!


----------



## matt82

Nice pics of the new enclosure Chris.  Just curious as to how you made that little pocket in the bottom left corner there, is there a piece of wood there that's just been back-filled with soil?  Setup looks the business.  How many of the H. villosella are going in there?  Cheers


----------



## mcluskyisms

matt82 said:


> Nice pics of the new enclosure Chris.  Just curious as to how you made that little pocket in the bottom left corner there, is there a piece of wood there that's just been back-filled with soil?  Setup looks the business.  How many of the H. villosella are going in there?  Cheers


Hey Matt 

You're right, there is a slab of cork bark in that corner and I just packed coir on top of it to keep it in place, as for the _H.villosella_ I have a group of 4 here although they've been kept solitary since they were spiderlings. They have all just started moulting into adults in the last couple of weeks, up to now I have 2 MM's and one AF (I'm still waiting on the fourth to moult to confirm sex). So I plan on pairing up the female and then housing her in there by herself, hopefully she will create a sac in there and it will be allowed to hatch to begin the communal. 

I'm hoping the fourth one I'm waiting on to moult is female too, then I will keep her solitary and pair her too. If she creates a sac then I will most likely pull it at around 20 days and artificially incubate it (that is if she doesn't eat it, which this species are renowned for). I haven't really thought much what I'll do from there although I will probably sell a few and may also pop a few into the communal depending on whether or not the female in there has created offspring or not.


----------



## matt82

That's an excellent little project by the sounds of it.  Here's hoping for two of them to be female so!


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Heterothele villosella - Failed Pairing Attempt*

Well I had planned to wait a few weeks although the male made a sperm web during the night, the female is nearly three weeks after her moult so I fed her today and attempted a pairing tonight. The male immediately got his groove on although she wasn't feeling it so I'll try again in a few days.


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Avicularia versicolor - N2*

Starting to darken up and also some slight cannibalism.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Heterothele villosella - AF in Communal Enclosure*

Decided to put the female in the communal enclosure the other night after yet another failed pairing (the male was lucky to escape minus a leg). Once she has settled in fully in the enclosure I will attempt another pairing, I may even cohabit the male for a bit depending on how that goes.


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Avicularia braunshauseni - Sub-Adult Female*


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Grammostola rosea RCF - Pairing Female #1*

This girl was paired back in the late summer although didn't look to have "taken". So with the male making a fresh sperm web after visiting female #2 I thought I'd give him another go with this female. Quite a fast pairing (5mins) and once he flipper her over onto her back he was sensible to make a sharp exit...


----------



## matt82

Nice update photos of the H. villosella  enclosure, hopefully the next pairing yields results for you.  Best with the G. rosea pairing too!


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Theraphosa stirmi - Mature Male*


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Grammostola rosea RCF - MM Sperm Web*


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Holothele rondoni - Juvenile Females*

Female #1

























Female #2


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Heterothele villosella - Pairing*


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Harpactira sp. Robertson - Mature Male*


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Cyclosternum fasciatum - Adult Female*


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Theraphosa stirmi - Mature Male*


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Avicularia versicolor - Darkening N2*


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Avicularia versicolor - Darkening N2*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Thrixopelma ockerti - Juvenile*


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

That ockerti is awesome looking! Good luck with the versi!


----------



## mcluskyisms

Protectyaaaneck said:


> That ockerti is awesome looking! Good luck with the versi!


Cheers man!


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Avicularia versicolor - Moulting to 1st Instar*


----------



## Echolalia

Precious versi babies <3


----------



## matt82

Nice shots Chris, congrats again on these!  Best of luck with them through the next couple of moults now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Avicularia versicolor - 1st Instar*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## advan

Congrats on all the blue babies!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcluskyisms

advan said:


> Congrats on all the blue babies!


Cheers Chad!


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Psalmopoeus irminia - Adult Female*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crawltech

Nice pics Mclusky....and congrats on the sea of blue!...they look great!


----------



## Hendersoniana

Wow nice irminia and babies . Good luck with those, huge responsibility!


----------



## mcluskyisms

crawltech said:


> Nice pics Mclusky....and congrats on the sea of blue!...they look great!





Hendersoniana said:


> Wow nice irminia and babies . Good luck with those, huge responsibility!


Cheers!


----------



## jbm150

She looks awesome on that white background!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Psalmopoeus cambridgei*


----------



## Storm76

Oh my gosh! Loooove your irminia! She looks beautiful! Those T's are just gorgeous! And I love the "fluffballs" you have there - congratz on the Avic slings


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Holothele rondoni - Juvenile*



Storm76 said:


> Oh my gosh! Loooove your irminia! She looks beautiful! Those T's are just gorgeous! And I love the "fluffballs" you have there - congratz on the Avic slings


Cheers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Avicularia laeta - Spiderling*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## advan

Nice _A. laeta_ Chris! I need one(or more) of these! Be sure to update us as it changes colors!


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Grammostola rosea RCF - Adult Female*



advan said:


> Nice _A. laeta_ Chris! I need one(or more) of these! Be sure to update us as it changes colors!


Will do Chad!!! 

I always like it when they're growing from the spiderling to juvenile stage (they start looking lilac for a bit).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hendersoniana

Beautiful Rosea! I love her colour, and that A laeta is a beauty as well .


----------



## matt82

Great photos Chris, I really like the RCF G. rosea very cool lookin colour form!  Any progress on the RCF pairing from a while back?


----------



## mcluskyisms

Hendersoniana said:


> Beautiful Rosea! I love her colour, and that A laeta is a beauty as well .


Cheers! 



matt82 said:


> Great photos Chris, I really like the RCF G. rosea very cool lookin colour form!  Any progress on the RCF pairing from a while back?


Thats the female who looks to have taken, I reckon I will pair the smaller female with the male again before he goes out on loan.


----------



## Storm76

Lovely miniature fluffball

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Psalmopoeus irminia - Pairing*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jbm150

Wow that rosie is gorgeous!  Good luck with the irminia pairing, them some good lookin parents


----------



## matt82

Great pairing shots there Chris :clap:  Hopefully he didn't end up on the menu...  All the best mate, hopefully there'll be a good yield come harvest time...!


----------



## mcluskyisms

jbm150 said:


> Wow that rosie is gorgeous!  Good luck with the irminia pairing, them some good lookin parents


Cheers Jeff! 



matt82 said:


> Great pairing shots there Chris :clap:  Hopefully he didn't end up on the menu...  All the best mate, hopefully there'll be a good yield come harvest time...!


Thanks man, aye the male is still good for another go once he makes another sperm web.


----------



## Storm76

Awesome irminias! My favorite by far


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Good luck with the irminia!


----------



## mcluskyisms

Storm76 said:


> Awesome irminias! My favorite by far





Protectyaaaneck said:


> Good luck with the irminia!


Cheers! 

---------- Post added 04-12-2012 at 08:21 AM ----------

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76

I love those...can't wait for the time my slings show adult coloration...hopefully by the end of the year.


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Paraphysa parvula - Mature Male*


----------



## Hendersoniana

The P parvula has a nice colour! They have a beautiful reddish abdomen


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Cyclosternum fasciatum - Spermathecae*



Hendersoniana said:


> The P parvula has a nice colour! They have a beautiful reddish abdomen


Cheers, they're one of my all time favourite species. 


Just had a go at reverse lensing the 18-55mm Canon lens I use for all my shots and got this.


----------



## matt82

That MM  P.parvula is looking very well alright, still has really strong colours too.  He has that MM bandy-legged look here!  Nice pics.

Great spermatheca shot too Chris :clap:


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Cyclosternum fasciatum - Adult Female*



matt82 said:


> That MM  P.parvula is looking very well alright, still has really strong colours too.  He has that MM bandy-legged look here!  Nice pics.
> 
> Great spermatheca shot too Chris :clap:


Thanks Matt. 

Here is the previous owner of that spermathecae. :}

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Cyclosternum fasciatum - Mature Male*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Pamphobeteus sp. "Platyomma" - Spermathecae*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Nice spermathecae shots Chris! :clap:


----------



## mcluskyisms

advan said:


> Nice spermathecae shots Chris! :clap:


Thank you sir!


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Psalmopoeus irminia - Second Pairing*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hendersoniana

Beautoful mating photos! I like the spermathecae shots as well, theyre all great . Oh and good luck with the mating!


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Couple of Spiderlings.*


----------



## matt82

Nice sling sots there Chris, I especially like that parvula!  Is that a slow-grower from last year, or new addition?  Looking class post-moult.


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Cyriocosmus perezmilesi*



matt82 said:


> Nice sling sots there Chris, I especially like that parvula!  Is that a slow-grower from last year, or new addition?  Looking class post-moult.


Cheers man, that's one of last years they're all slow growers hah! 

Still messing about with the new camera, not 100% happy yet although getting there.


----------



## advan

mcluskyisms said:


> Still messing about with the new camera, not 100% happy yet although getting there.


....and you chose a _Cyriocosmus_ species to work out the quirks?  Nice spider Chris!


----------



## mcluskyisms

advan said:


> ....and you chose a _Cyriocosmus_ species to work out the quirks?  Nice spider Chris!


Cheers Chad. 

I figured if I could manage to get some half decent shots of something as small as that guy then I may get the hang of it yet, although I still need to tinker on with the settings and stuff!


----------



## AmysAnimals

You've got awesome T's!  Great pictures!  =)


----------



## Hornets inverts

Mate, you have some amazing species, what i wouldnt give to get my hands on some of the avic species


----------



## mcluskyisms

AmysAnimals said:


> You've got awesome T's!  Great pictures!  =)





Hornets inverts said:


> Mate, you have some amazing species, what i wouldnt give to get my hands on some of the avic species


Thanks! 

Just been playing with the HD video capture! 

[youtube]HHfre8YzaDc[/youtube]


----------



## matt82

Nice vid; for a beast of a T, she is a graceful feeder


----------



## mcluskyisms

matt82 said:


> Nice vid; for a beast of a T, she is a graceful feeder


Cheers pal, I watched some of the attack in slow motion and she actually juggles the cricket to the left whilst she attacks the one to the right! Once I get some decent editing software I'll see if I can slow bits down like that.


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Ceratogyrus marshalli - Small Juvenile Eating*

This is why you NEED the tripod to film! 

[youtube]XZ_YAlmTng4[/youtube]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Cyriocosmus ritae*

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## jbm150

Absolutely phenomenal, I love seeing Ts on natural backgrounds like that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Paraphysa parvula - Spiderlings Eating*

Cheers Jeff! I decided to make a mini "set" for photographing smaller tarantulas the other day. 


Just took a video of some of the _P. parvula_ spiderlings that I bred last year.  

[youtube]uJncvIREPzE[/youtube]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## matt82

Super pics there Chris, great spiders, really unique abdominal markings; the backgrounds look well!


----------



## Storm76

...and subbed you on noobtube


----------



## Hendersoniana

Omg beautiful C ritae! It is so cuuuute lol!


----------



## Formerphobe

Wow!  Love the new camera!


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Cyclosternum fasciatum - Pairing*



Storm76 said:


> ...and subbed you on noobtube


Subscribed back sir. 



Hendersoniana said:


> Omg beautiful C ritae! It is so cuuuute lol!





Formerphobe said:


> Wow!  Love the new camera!


Cheers! 


Grabbed a few shots of this pairing! 



















The last shot looks like shes nailed him but he got away fine.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## advan

Good luck with these Chris! I'm glad he made it out!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

Good luck on getting a nice, fat sack.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Holothele rondoni*



advan said:


> Good luck with these Chris! I'm glad he made it out!





Storm76 said:


> Good luck on getting a nice, fat sack.


Cheers, fingers crossed! 


Just got a few snaps of one of the _Holothele rondoni_ this afternoon, I suspect this one may be a sub-adult male.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

Awesome pictures, I really like the natural colors!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcluskyisms

Storm76 said:


> Awesome pictures, I really like the natural colors!


Thanks man, I'm trying to get more shots without flash (although sometimes you need it). The natural lighting looks a lot better and it also captures more detail that can be easily lost with the flash!


----------



## advan

Nice shots Chris! I like the different backgrounds! May ask what you did with your other camera? Will you send it to me? Are we going to see pics of the new spiders(I'm guessing) you're picking up this weekend?


----------



## mcluskyisms

advan said:


> Nice shots Chris! I like the different backgrounds! May ask what you did with your other camera? Will you send it to me? Are we going to see pics of the new spiders(I'm guessing) you're picking up this weekend?


Cheers man, I'm going to start making another "set" for taking pics of the larger species. The other camera sadly went to DSLR heaven with a fatally wounded shutter, haha. 

I'm not going to the BTS show unfortunately (I'm living in Northern Ireland right now), although I will certainly make next years show as there's a new flight directly to Birmingham (from Belfast) starting in a few months. So, no new spiders for me for a while... *violins*

I may get a few here & there in a month or so although Ive got my eye on a Tamron macro lens!


----------



## matt82

Great new shots mate, beautiful H. rondoni.  Looks like the focus "issues" are being worked out nicely   The backgrounds are a class touch  too, well done.


----------



## mcluskyisms

matt82 said:


> Great new shots mate, beautiful H. rondoni.  Looks like the focus "issues" are being worked out nicely   The backgrounds are a class touch  too, well done.


Cheers Matt


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Heterothele villosella - Mating Behaviour*

[youtube]hYiOyRFAOm8[/youtube]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike

Great pictures.  Your C. ritae are absolutely stunning!


----------



## advan

mcluskyisms said:
			
		

> Heterothele villosella - Mating Behaviour


Good luck with these Chris! I wish you could send me that boy when you were done. Damn pond.


----------



## Braddo

nice colourful collection


----------



## mcluskyisms

Shrike said:


> Great pictures.  Your C. ritae are absolutely stunning!


Cheers, they're certainly one of the more beautiful species of the genus. 



advan said:


> Good luck with these Chris! I wish you could send me that boy when you were done. Damn pond.


Cheers Chad, Its a shame we cant send specimens to America as easily as sending them to other parts of Europe! 



Braddo said:


> nice colourful collection


Thanks man


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Thrixopelma ockerti - Juvenile Female*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Formerphobe

Gorgeous T. ockerti!  (Just when my wish list was at an all time low...)


----------



## hnyhny

Beatiful !!


----------



## mcluskyisms

Formerphobe said:


> Gorgeous T. ockerti!  (Just when my wish list was at an all time low...)





hnyhny said:


> Beatiful !!


Cheers!


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Psalmopoeus cambridgei - Mature Male*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## matt82

Great T. ockerti series there mate, and the P. cambridgei shots too, really like that 3rd one down


----------



## mcluskyisms

matt82 said:


> Great T. ockerti series there mate, and the P. cambridgei shots too, really like that 3rd one down


Cheers amigo! 


Meanwhile....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Formerphobe

:laugh::laugh:
That's cute!  Though, after seeing your P. cam pics, sort of makes me want to find my sling a new home...  Some arboreals just give me the heebie jeebies. ::


----------



## mcluskyisms

Formerphobe said:


> :laugh::laugh:
> That's cute!  Though, after seeing your P. cam pics, sort of makes me want to find my sling a new home...  Some arboreals just give me the heebie jeebies. ::


Noooo, arboreals win! Well in fact all spiders win...


----------



## Formerphobe

> Noooo, arboreals win!


Noooo! Terrestrials and fossorials win!  :laugh:
All my arboreals came unbidden into my collection, freebies of one sort or another.  The A. versicolors I've grown sort of attached to.  The others? Well, the jury is still out...
Beautiful spiders!  I love looking at most pictures of them, and they are great in someone else's collection.  



> Well in fact all spiders win...


Yup, yup, yup!


----------



## mcluskyisms

Formerphobe said:


> Noooo! Terrestrials and fossorials win!  :laugh:
> All my arboreals came unbidden into my collection, freebies of one sort or another.  The A. versicolors I've grown sort of attached to.  The others? Well, the jury is still out...
> Beautiful spiders!  I love looking at most pictures of them, and they are great in someone else's collection.


Seriously, the behavioral habits, arboreal, terrestrial or burrowing are win! (flying spiders win even more)



Formerphobe said:


> Yup, yup, yup!


I concur.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

Formerphobe said:


> :laugh::laugh:
> That's cute!  Though, after seeing your P. cam pics, sort of makes me want to find my sling a new home...  Some arboreals just give me the heebie jeebies. ::


I hear you...my P. cambridgei is a beast! So defensive, it's not funny anymore. A true "tree-ninja"!



mcluskyisms said:


> Cheers amigo!
> 
> 
> Meanwhile....


AWESOME! LOL!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Ceratogyrus marshalli - Juvenile*


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Selenocosmia peerboomi - Spiderling*

One of my pals popped this in with the last package he sent me, I didn't expect it to be as slow growing as it has been although its a cool little spiderling!


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Brachypelma smithi - Spermatheca*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Xenesthis immanis - Juvenile*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Cyclosternum fasciatum* - 2nd Pairing*

Heard the female tapping to the male again tonight so I decided to pair them again. 

























* (Current hobby name, most likely _Davus pentalore_).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BCscorp

Great pics! Good luck with the C. fasciatum.


----------



## Storm76

Good luck on getting a sack, mate!


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Heterothele villosella - Pairing*



BCscorp said:


> Great pics! Good luck with the C. fasciatum.





Storm76 said:


> Good luck on getting a sack, mate!


Cheers! 

The female _H. villosella_ moulted out a few weeks ago, luckily the male is still in good condition.


----------



## polrep

Great photos and all the best with the pairings


----------



## advan

Good luck with the H. villo's Chris! You'll get a sac this time around!


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Euathlus sp. "Yellow" - Eggsac*



polrep said:


> Great photos and all the best with the pairings


Cheers! 



advan said:


> Good luck with the H. villo's Chris! You'll get a sac this time around!


Hopefully, Haha! 

Checked the female _Euathlus_ sp. "Yellow" lastnight and noticed some webbing, I knew it would be one of two things. 

About 9 months ago...







Today.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Storm76

Congrats! You do realize I'm still looking for that species, yes?


----------



## mcluskyisms

Storm76 said:


> Congrats! You do realize I'm still looking for that species, yes?


Cheers Jan, I need it to be a good sac first! Shipping to Germany shouldn't be a problem though, If its good I shall be in touch.


----------



## Storm76

mcluskyisms said:


> Cheers Jan, I need it to be a good sac first! Shipping to Germany shouldn't be a problem though, If its good I shall be in touch.


Good to hear! Crossing fingers  We should be able to negotiate something out then in case


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Cyclosternum fasciatum - Creating Eggsac*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Cyclosternum fasciatum - Creating Eggsac*

Got a few photos of her finishing the sac.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Storm76

Congrats on yet another sac


----------



## Hendersoniana

Congratulations! By the way ur set ups looks natural, especially the X immanis, very nice .


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Cyclosternum fasciatum - N1*



Storm76 said:


> Congrats on yet another sac


Thanks Jan.  



Hendersoniana said:


> Congratulations! By the way ur set ups looks natural, especially the X immanis, very nice .


Cheers, the _X. immanis_ photos were done on a set I made. 

Just got home and pulled this...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Euathlus sp. "Yellow" - N1*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shrike

Nice work with the sacs and great pictures!  Do you ever post any of your techniques/results in the breeding reports sub forum?  I'm sure it would be much appreciated!

Edit:  I took a little initiative and indeed you do post in the breeding reports sub forum.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Storm76

Congrats on the successfull Euathlus sp. sac! They seem to grow extremely slow (you probably saw my slings)! 

Word of advice: Even at 2nd instar and up these DO tend to eat each other if kept together. The breeder I got mine from told me she had quite some losses due to that!


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Euathlus sp. "Yellow" - N2*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## advan

Looking' good Chris! Keep 'em going!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

Awesome! However, you saw mine and those are 4th/5th instars already despite their extremely small size...I'm just curious when they'll molt again and gain some size


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Cyclosternum fasciatum - N2*



advan said:


> Looking' good Chris! Keep 'em going!


Cheers Chad! 



Storm76 said:


> Awesome! However, you saw mine and those are 4th/5th instars already despite their extremely small size...I'm just curious when they'll molt again and gain some size


Aye, the _P. parvula_ I bred a year ago arent very fast growers either (only just under an inch now). 


More N2's 



















Dunno what happened with that pink egg although I caught them playing cricket with it this afternoon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

Awesome! Good luck with them


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Cyclosternum fasciatum - N2*



Storm76 said:


> Awesome! Good luck with them


Cheers man. 


[youtube]PaP1v3U2bdE[/youtube]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

Cute vid  SO much movement lol


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Euathlus sp. "Yellow" - N2*

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Storm76

Oh my god! Yeah, mine are not that much bigger than that really...it's INSANE how small they are! Hope you get them through! Be careful, they cannibalize already on each other from 2nd instar on...


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Euathlus sp. "Yellow" - N2 Darkening*

Haven't been taking too many photos lately as I've been busy with other things!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

2 of the 4 I own actually molted lately and I can't say they have grown noticeably  They're now 1 year old and I guess it'll be another 1-2 years before they reach 2" - great thing about that is the fact that you'll have them a LONG time!


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Euathlus sp. "Yellow" - 1st Instars*



Storm76 said:


> great thing about that is the fact that you'll have them a LONG time!


For sure!!! 


Meanwhile...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## advan

Nice Chris!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

Awesome, Chris!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcluskyisms

advan said:


> Nice Chris!





Storm76 said:


> Awesome, Chris!


Cheers!


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Cyclosternum fasciatum - 1st Instar*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BCscorp

Congrats on the sacs!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

Oh my - SO tiny, Chris! Does anyone have any reliable data on what their live expectancy is? I recon at least 20 years or the like considering their growth rate...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Nice work, Chris! Congrats!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dactylus

Good job on the Euathlus sp. "Yellow" -Hopefully someone in the USA will produce a sac of these soon.  Congratulations!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

dactylus said:


> Good job on the Euathlus sp. "Yellow" -Hopefully someone in the USA will produce a sac of these soon.  Congratulations!!


That actually reminds me Chris: The breeder I got mine from, said her female would not accept any male after having been bred once - instead she would act aggressively towards them instantly. Was as if she was like "I gave birth once, not gonna do it again - no thanks!". It would be interesting to know if this is something special to look out for regarding this species? In case you try breeding yours again, I'd be really interested if you make the same experience.

The sac contained ~150 eggs btw. Roughly 135 of that developed, she said. They started eating each other at already 2i - 3i. Seperate them early enough


----------



## mcluskyisms

BCscorp said:


> Congrats on the sacs!


Cheers man! 



Storm76 said:


> Oh my - SO tiny, Chris! Does anyone have any reliable data on what their live expectancy is? I recon at least 20 years or the like considering their growth rate...


Im not sure, personally Id think more around the 10-15 year mark although its pretty much yet to be found out. 



Protectyaaaneck said:


> Nice work, Chris! Congrats!


Thanks Jason! 



dactylus said:


> Good job on the Euathlus sp. "Yellow" -Hopefully someone in the USA will produce a sac of these soon.  Congratulations!!


Thanks! 



Storm76 said:


> That actually reminds me Chris: The breeder I got mine from, said her female would not accept any male after having been bred once - instead she would act aggressively towards them instantly. Was as if she was like "I gave birth once, not gonna do it again - no thanks!". It would be interesting to know if this is something special to look out for regarding this species? In case you try breeding yours again, I'd be really interested if you make the same experience.
> 
> The sac contained ~150 eggs btw. Roughly 135 of that developed, she said. They started eating each other at already 2i - 3i. Seperate them early enough


Hey Jan, 

Were the ones you got E. sp. "Red"? These are the E. sp. "Yellow" not to be confused with the E. sp. "Red". AFAIA these will be a UK first captive bred which is neat! The guy who imports them told me the collectors only find 5 of these to every 100 or so of the E. sp. "Red" although apart from the colour differences there is a slight difference in sizes, AF's of this species are just a shade over 2" DLS and the MM is miniature at 1.5" DLS. Catherine (my fiancee) counted these up and she got about 175+ they're all at 1st instar (European) and there hasnt been any cannibalism as of yet although they'll be getting split up in the next week or so.  

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Storm76

mcluskyisms said:


> Hey Jan,
> 
> Were the ones you got E. sp. "Red"? These are the E. sp. "Yellow" not to be confused with the E. sp. "Red". AFAIA these will be a UK first captive bred which is neat! The guy who imports them told me the collectors only find 5 of these to every 100 or so of the E. sp. "Red" although apart from the colour differences there is a slight difference in sizes, AF's of this species are just a shade over 2" DLS and the MM is miniature at 1.5" DLS. Catherine (my fiancee) counted these up and she got about 175+ they're all at 1st instar (European) and there hasnt been any cannibalism as of yet although they'll be getting split up in the next week or so.
> 
> Cheers,
> Chris


AFAIK Euathlus sp. "yellow" and "red" are just colorforms of the SAME T? - I was trying to find scientific papers on them but so far no luck . Spidershop.co.uk has some interesting info on them obviously, too, though I don't trust them 100% as some info on there is wrong (4-6 crickets a week for adult T's...'nuff said! ) - and yes, mine are sp. "red" / "fire" / "flame" - all of those describe the same spider as well.


----------



## mcluskyisms

Forgot to mention, regarding females being defensive to the males - I've heard a lot about that with the E. sp. "Red", although this female just ran away from the males advances originally and wouldn't copulate. A month to two months after she moulted (didn't gain any growth at all). After some feeding up etc he was introduced again and pairing took place immediately, it was a strange one as the male pinned her on her back to insert the emboli. Anyway, he seemed to manage the job!



Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcluskyisms

Storm76 said:


> AFAIK Euathlus sp. "yellow" and "red" are just colorforms of the SAME T? - I was trying to find scientific papers on them but so far no luck . Spidershop.co.uk has some interesting info on them obviously, too, though I don't trust them 100% as some info on there is wrong (4-6 crickets a week for adult T's...'nuff said! ) - and yes, mine are sp. "red" / "fire" / "flame" - all of those describe the same spider as well.


I believe them to be closely related although slightly different, once this male croaks I'll be sending him off to Stuart Longhorn, hopefully he will be able to collect some sp. "Red" specimens and get them under a scope. Meanwhile they should be kept separate and treat as two individual species IMO. 

I'm also aware that the sp. "Red" go under the name "Fire" also in Germany and other European countries (I found a lot if interesting "trigger" info on some of the German forums)!

Chris 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Paraphysa parvula - Mature Male*

On route to visit the female.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Paraphysa parvula - Pairing*

[youtube]DmAAfJeBzQM&[/youtube]

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## advan

Good luck Chris! Nice video!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Paraphysa parvula - Pairing*



advan said:


> Good luck Chris! Nice video!


Thanks Chad!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

Nice vid and pictures. Good luck on getting a nice sac

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CEC

Best picture on a video I've seen so far, incredibly clear, almost like I was watching it in person!
Great Stuff! To bad you live in the UK otherwise I would take a couple, I have always liked this species. 
Keep up the good work

-Chase

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcluskyisms

Storm76 said:


> Nice vid and pictures. Good luck on getting a nice sac


Thanks Jan. 



CEC said:


> Best picture on a video I've seen so far, incredibly clear, almost like I was watching it in person!
> Great Stuff! To bad you live in the UK otherwise I would take a couple, I have always liked this species.
> Keep up the good work
> 
> -Chase


Thanks man! 

---------- Post added 09-01-2012 at 09:49 AM ----------

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Euathlus sp. "Montane" - Adult Female*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kazaam

Those are some great looking spiders my friend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legion09

These are some great pictures showing un-skewed views of the T's themselves!  Looking forward to more. ^_^

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcluskyisms

Kazaam said:


> Those are some great looking spiders my friend.





Legion09 said:


> These are some great pictures showing un-skewed views of the T's themselves!  Looking forward to more. ^_^


Cheers!


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Cyriocosmus ritae - Adult Female*

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## advan

Nice spider Chris!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

Oh nice, I like seeing some pics of the Cyriocosmus genus... Still debating on getting some. I've found someone over here that I could get 4 different species of that genus from for around 20 bucks...bargain and still wondering if I should try

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Euathlus sp. "Yellow" - Adult Female*

Mother of the spiderlings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legion09

Gorgeous!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Euathlus truculentus - Pairing*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Paraphysa parvula - Mature Male*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

I don't mean to sound silly, but one thing that jumps into my eye is that your E. truculentus has the red tuft of hair on the spot where the E. sp. "red" has it normally, plus not looking like truculentus at all to me? How big are those?  
If I'm not -utterly- mistaken, I'd assume your E. truculentus is actually Euathlus sp. "red" (because the E. truculentus look totally different from what I know and have seen like this one (picture taken by H. Manstein): 


and your P. parvula is actually the E. truculentus?! I'm -really- confused about this last batch of pictures, Chris.


----------



## mcluskyisms

Storm76 said:


> I don't mean to sound silly, but one thing that jumps into my eye is that your E. truculentus has the red tuft of hair on the spot where the E. sp. "red" has it normally, plus not looking like truculentus at all to me? How big are those?
> If I'm not -utterly- mistaken, I'd assume your E. truculentus is actually Euathlus sp. "red" (because the E. truculentus look totally different from what I know and have seen like this one (picture taken by H. Manstein):
> View attachment 108159
> 
> and your P. parvula is actually the E. truculentus?! I'm -really- confused about this last batch of pictures, Chris.


Hi Jan, 

Quite a few of the _Euathlus_ & _Paraphysa_ species have the same tuft of red setae on their abdomens. _Euathlus truculentus_ are one of the larger species of the _Euathlus_ genus, the female pictured is roughly 4" DLS. They're most certainly not _Euathlus_ sp. "Red" as they are first of all quite a bit bigger, a different colour (carapace & legs are a deep metallic green with lighter tips to the end of their setae) and they have a totally different patterning (much the same as _P. parvula_) down the sides of their abdomens. I personally think it is arguable that they should never have been moved from the genus _Paraphysa_ to _Euathlus_, although what do I know? I'm not a taxonomist, Hah.   

As for the photo you posted, that is miss identified and should correctly be labeled _Paraphysa parvula_. 

Adult female _E. truculentus_







Adult female _P. parvula_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Formerphobe

Another enabler...
Great pics!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

Thanks for the clarification there! E. sp. "red" can reach 4" btw and I'm a bit surprised though...oh well, you'll always learn something new


----------



## MarkmD

wonderful collection and nice pics.


----------



## mcluskyisms

Formerphobe said:


> Another enabler...
> Great pics!


Haha, thanks.  



Storm76 said:


> Thanks for the clarification there! E. sp. "red" can reach 4" btw and I'm a bit surprised though...oh well, you'll always learn something new


I'd sure like to see a 4" DLS E. sp. "Red", the ones I've known of rarely grow to 3" DLS or so, have you got or seen a 4" DLS E. sp. "Red"? 



MarkmD said:


> wonderful collection and nice pics.


Thanks.  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Storm76

mcluskyisms said:


> Haha, thanks.
> I'd sure like to see a 4" DLS E. sp. "Red", the ones I've known of rarely grow to 3" DLS or so, have you got or seen a 4" DLS E. sp. "Red"?


A YT friend of mine and also German keeper acquired an adult female not long ago, she's close to 4". Here's the vid:
[YOUTUBE]s8_UDF5HylI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mcluskyisms

Storm76 said:


> A YT friend of mine and also German keeper acquired an adult female not long ago, she's close to 4". Here's the vid:
> [YOUTUBE]s8_UDF5HylI[/YOUTUBE]


Not being funny Jan but unless your friend is a giant that tarantula looks to be around 3" DLS, Haha.  




Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

mcluskyisms said:


> Not being funny Jan but unless your friend is a giant that tarantula looks to be around 3" DLS, Haha.


Hm, from what I understood that one is around 3.5-3.75" currently, but oh well...  That one was the 1st one though, that I've ever seen with a bald butt and being told to be hair-kicker of that species. Anyways, I'm not perfect and hence why I asked you that stuff above.


----------



## mcluskyisms

Storm76 said:


> Anyways, I'm not perfect and hence why I asked you that stuff above.


No one is Sir.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Brachypelma klaasi - Spiderling Moulting*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Holothele rondoni - Adult Female*

Having a spot of lunch.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76

LOL! Someone was a bit overly excited about food there, hm?  Great pic, Chris!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Ceratogyrus marshalli - Juvenile Female*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Cyriocosmus ritae - Mature Male*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Euathlus sp. "Montane" - Sub-Adult Female*

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## advan

Nice spider Chris! Good to see you updating this thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcluskyisms

advan said:


> Nice spider Chris! Good to see you updating this thread.


Cheers mate, someone reminded me I had been neglecting the photos...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

You seem to collect quite a number of Euathlus spp.  I like that! Not many do due to their slow growth rates! Kudos, Chris!


----------



## JessH

Wow, you have an awesome collection. It makes me want a ton more but that's not going to happen anytime soon. Great pics!


----------



## mcluskyisms

Storm76 said:


> You seem to collect quite a number of Euathlus spp.  I like that! Not many do due to their slow growth rates! Kudos, Chris!


Indeed Jan, gotta love the slow growers. 



JessH said:


> Wow, you have an awesome collection. It makes me want a ton more but that's not going to happen anytime soon. Great pics!


Cheers man.


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Ceratogyrus marshalli - Juvenile*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Euathlus sp. "Montane" - Mature Male*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Trogdora

I love that Euathlus! What a pretty little spider.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Psalmopoeus irminia - Pairing.*

Ola!

It has been a while...  ;P































:3:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Storm76

Good luck on the sac


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Brachypelma albopilosum - Adult Female*



Storm76 said:


> Good luck on the sac


Cheers Jan.


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Psalmopoeus irminia - Mature Male*


----------



## advan

Good luck with _P. irminia_ Chris!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcluskyisms

advan said:


> Good luck with _P. irminia_ Chris!


Cheers man!


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Paraphysa parvula - Juvenile*

These are around 20 months old now and still just under an inch.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Psalmopoeus irminia - Pairing.*

Quick video of the second pairing, excuse poor video/audio quality (I was using my phone). 

[YOUTUBE]Kxlm03CtfGE[/YOUTUBE] 

:drool:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Avicularia braunshauseni - Juvenile*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Avicularia versicolor - Spiderling*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76

Yay - fluffballs!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeezums

Ah a familiar face on the boards 

Hope all goes well with the irminia! I paired mine two nights ago and left him in the females enclosure and when I got home today he was drawing sperm into his palps! Round 2 imminent

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601

Oh gawd I am jealous of the A. braunshauseni ...I have been looking for one for ever!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcluskyisms

Zeezums said:


> Ah a familiar face on the boards
> 
> Hope all goes well with the irminia! I paired mine two nights ago and left him in the females enclosure and when I got home today he was drawing sperm into his palps! Round 2 imminent


Oh Instagram yeah? 

Good luck with the second pairing! 



Alltheworld601 said:


> Oh gawd I am jealous of the A. braunshauseni ...I have been looking for one for ever!


Yeah, they don't seem to be about as much as other species of _Avicularia_ although luckily do crop up from Europe time to time!


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Avicularia laeta - Juvenile*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Euathlus sp. "Yellow" - 3rd Instar*

Just messing about with the lens reversal ring. 







Specimen is roughly 8mm DLS.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## advan

Nice Chris!  Keep them coming!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcluskyisms

advan said:


> Nice Chris!  Keep them coming!


Cheers man! 

Will be trying some more sometime next week when I get back home.


----------



## Storm76

Beautiful pictures, really love the A. purpurea pic!

---------- Post added 03-06-2013 at 04:15 PM ----------

Cute sling. My 4 slings here are fat, healthy, refuse food as expected - but don't want to molt obviously *sigh*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Ceratogyrus marshalli - Juvenile*

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## advan

LOL Chris nice capture! I still owe you a few photos! I'll get some posted tomorrow morning(afternoon for you )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcluskyisms

advan said:


> LOL Chris nice capture! I still owe you a few photos! I'll get some posted tomorrow morning(afternoon for you )


No worries man!


----------



## Storm76

I agree! Great capture - someone did a somersault there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Cyriocosmus sellatus - Sub Adult Female*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Idiothele mira - Spiderling*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Formerphobe

mcluskyisms said:


>


Enabler...  

Love the pics of the C marshalli having the wrestling match with its cricket!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Euathlus truculentus - Adult Female*

This female was paired back in September, looking good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Avicularia braunshauseni - Spermathecae*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Avicularia braunshauseni - Chelicera & Fang*

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Storm76

Lovely new additions, mate!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Euathlus sp. "Montane" - Spermathecae*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Storm76

Great spermathecae shot - ever thought about consolidating those Euathlus spermathecae pics of yours into a single thread for comparison ? It might help other users some, too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Euathlus sp. "Montane" - Adult Female*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Euathlus sp. "Montane" - Chelicera, Fang & Sucking Stomach*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76

Great shots, Chris!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcluskyisms

Storm76 said:


> Great shots, Chris!


Cheers Jan.


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Euathlus sp. "Montane" - Ocular Tubercle*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Pamphobeteus sp. "Platyomma" - Sub Adult Male*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Aphonopelma sp. "New River" - Juvenile*

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## papilio

Wow, amazing shot of the stomach Chris!!  :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Pamphobeteus sp. "Platyomma" - Chelicera & Fang*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Storm76

Great detail shot!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcluskyisms

papilio said:


> Wow, amazing shot of the stomach Chris!!  :biggrin:


Cheers Michael! 



Storm76 said:


> Great detail shot!


Thanks Jan.


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Cyclosternum fasciatum - Pairing*

Wow, I ended up on page three... It has been a while, haha.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Ceratogyrus marshalli - Juvenile Male*

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Avicularia versicolor - Juvenile*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio

That last shot is amazing!!  :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mcluskyisms

papilio said:


> That last shot is amazing!!  :biggrin:


Cheers Michael!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Cyriocosmus sellatus - Sub Adult.*

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## papilio

Really nice shots!  :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcluskyisms

papilio said:


> Really nice shots!  :biggrin:


Thanks Michael!


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Thrixopelma ockerti - Juvenile Female.*

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Avicularia versicolor - Pairing.*

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## papilio

Gorgeous, exquisite images Chris!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

Agreed! Good luck, mate!


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Tapinauchenius cupreus - Juvenile.*

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Euathlus sp. Yellow - Spiderling.*

Hatched on 17/08/12, still only 1st or 2nd instar. :?













:3:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Storm76

Hehe my little Borg collective is still ~1"-1.25". I recently rehoused 4of4 who is the biggest with nearly 1.5". Lovely tarantulas to work with and care for! Thank you so much for breeding those species, Chris!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Avicularia versicolor - Recharging Palps*

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## papilio

Wow, _epic!!_ 

:biggrin:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Selenocosmia peerboomi - Juvenile*

Its been a while!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Paraphysa parvula - Juvenile*

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Paraphysa parvula - Adult Female*

Here's a close up of that juveniles mother.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Cyriocosmus sellatus - Juvenile Female.*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio

Really beautiful photos Chris!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Salticus scenicus*



papilio said:


> Really beautiful photos Chris!


Thanks Michael!


Not a tarantula but still an awesome spider...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## awiec

mcluskyisms said:


> Its been a while!


Dang you guys get all the fun stuff, really want one of those  now.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Theraphosa stirmi - Adult Female*

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## antinous

Great pictures! Just have to ask, do you use flash on any of the photos or is it just natural light? Just recently got a Nikon D5200 and was wondering if I should use the flash and all.

And I spent the entire morning scrolling through your thread! I love the RCF of Rosea, makes me want one! Haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcluskyisms

theReptileGuy said:


> Great pictures! Just have to ask, do you use flash on any of the photos or is it just natural light? Just recently got a Nikon D5200 and was wondering if I should use the flash and all.
> 
> And I spent the entire morning scrolling through your thread! I love the RCF of Rosea, makes me want one! Haha


Hi thanks! 

Yeah I use flash with certain photos, it's quite important with close up macro shots or when shooting in poor light. That being said I find the majority of the nice shots are done in natural lighting, I guess you just have to find out what works best for you at the time.


----------



## awiec

That photo almost makes me want to cuddle a T.stirmi until its fangs remind me its a bad idea.


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Oonops domesticus - Adult*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## papilio

Wow, that is so amazing Chris!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcluskyisms

papilio said:


> Wow, that is so amazing Chris!!


Cheers Michael!

---------- Post added 05-31-2014 at 09:09 AM ----------

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Poecilotheria metallica - Juvenile*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio

Niiiiice shot Chris!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Thrixopelma ockerti - Sub Adult Female*


----------



## antinous

Wow, that's a beautiful T! Very nice photos!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Xenesthis immanis - Sub Adult Female*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antinous

Stunning photos of your _Xenesthis immanis_! Now I can't wait to get one haha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcluskyisms

Pampho85 said:


> Stunning photos of your _Xenesthis immanis_! Now I can't wait to get one haha.


Hi, cheers!

I'm using a Canon 550D SLR with a Tamron 90mm 1:1 Macro lens.


----------



## Storm76

Great new shots, Chris!


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Idiothele mira - Mature Male*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Nice _I. mira_ shots Chris. Good to see you post spider stuff and not all haggis.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

